# Some Insulators for Brains to see...



## Bottleman (Nov 21, 2007)

I have been meaning to take some pictures of my insulators for you to look at Brains for a while now but I havenâ€™t had the time. Here are some of the nicer ones I have:


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 21, 2007)

*RE: Insulators for Brians to look atâ€¦*

Nice Pyrex and olive green diamond.


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 21, 2007)

*RE: Insulators for Brians to look atâ€¦*

ceramic cobalt, insulator with large fly ash and my favorite one because of the crazy color


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 21, 2007)

*RE: Insulators for Brians to look atâ€¦*

tall 2-peice insulator


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 21, 2007)

*RE: Insulators for Brians to look atâ€¦*

amber swirl...


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 21, 2007)

*RE: Insulators for Brians to look atâ€¦*

Mickey mouse and PRR insulators


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 21, 2007)

*RE: Insulators for Brians to look atâ€¦*

white ceramic


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 21, 2007)

*RE: Insulators for Brians to look atâ€¦*

blue ceramic


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 21, 2007)

*RE: Insulators for Brians to look atâ€¦*

here is a line of random ones


----------



## alabasterbottle (Nov 21, 2007)

*RE: Insulators for Brians to look atâ€¦*

Nice glass, I've got a few high voltage pieces, 230 (frog eyes), and  a 231.2 w/ high line and tie wire attached, only in clear though.. Is that a amber piece a 235, very nice collection..
 Tom


----------



## Brains (Nov 22, 2007)

*RE: Insulators for Brians to look atâ€¦*

You have quite the collection, that crazy colored creb is a nice one! The tall 2-piece insulator is the bottom half of the munci type, the sleeve and the muncie type go todeather to make a very large power insulator. Ued wm alot out n the plains. I think that pyrex is a 245, i neevr remembered the cd#'s for all those low voltage power insulator for some reason. Your also quite lucky to have the pin for the munci-type! the pin itself is quite rare. Take a couple more pictures of you collection, in you random assorted picture i se a nice crown emosed brookfield that loks lie the kind with the 1870 embossing and alot of smaller insulators in the background. I
 I'll see if i can get around to posting some of my collection as well.


----------

